# Living near Vera Playa ?



## Committed2u (Jul 7, 2017)

I am a Registered Nurse seeking to assist ex pats in the Vera Playa area, experienced and professional in Terminal Care, and all the qualifications of a Registered Nurse. If I can be of help to anyone in this or surrounding areas please contact me, able bodied or those less fortunate I have Wheelchairs and equipment to assist in daily living and am happy to assist in outings etc..... I am also a Naturist therefore if I can be of assistance to those less fortunate please contact me.

Steve the Nurse


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Committed2u said:


> I am a Registered Nurse seeking to assist ex pats in the Vera Playa area, experienced and professional in Terminal Care, and all the qualifications of a Registered Nurse. If I can be of help to anyone in this or surrounding areas please contact me, able bodied or those less fortunate I have Wheelchairs and equipment to assist in daily living and am happy to assist in outings etc..... I am also a Naturist therefore if I can be of assistance to those less fortunate please contact me.
> 
> Steve the Nurse


Where are you registered? 

As an ex registered nurse, how do you maintain your practice for the NMC living in Spain.... are you on the NMC Registered nurses data base?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Where are you registered?
> 
> As an ex registered nurse, how do you maintain your practice for the NMC living in Spain.... are you on the NMC Registered nurses data base?


Yes I'm curious about that too. Doesn't a nurse have to have some kind of registration in Spain to work in Spain anyway? Or have their qualification homologado?


Committed2u said:


> I am a Registered Nurse seeking to assist ex pats in the Vera Playa area, experienced and professional in Terminal Care, and all the qualifications of a Registered Nurse. If I can be of help to anyone in this or surrounding areas please contact me, able bodied or those less fortunate I have Wheelchairs and equipment to assist in daily living and am happy to assist in outings etc..... I am also a Naturist therefore if I can be of assistance to those less fortunate please contact me.
> 
> Steve the Nurse


Kind of you to offer to help - there aren't enough people offering help for no financial gain these days.

Do check out the situation with your registration & qualifications though, even if volunteering.


----------



## Committed2u (Jul 7, 2017)

I was a Nurse Manager myself and pay my dues to the NMC and the UKCC for indemnity, I also pay to the RCN and go back to Uk every few months to Update on current knowledge, plus I also remained on a Nurse Bank with the Hospital where I was employed.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Yes I'm curious about that too. Doesn't a nurse have to have some kind of registration in Spain to work in Spain anyway? Or have their qualification homologado?
> 
> 
> Kind of you to offer to help - there aren't enough people offering help for no financial gain these days.
> ...




Yes qualifications have to be transferred, there is a level of the Spanish language that is to be expected.... I do have the information somewhere but can't find it. One can't just rock up with a nursing qualification from the U.K. and legally work here, just as a Spanish nurse can't arrive in the U.K. and nurse.


----------



## Committed2u (Jul 7, 2017)

Also where does it mention that I am going to work as a Qualified Nurse ? I am simply offering to help and assist people less fortunate than myself and have been here in Spain for 4 years now, maybe it's because I Care ????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Committed2u said:


> Also where does it mention that I am going to work as a Qualified Nurse ? I am simply offering to help and assist people less fortunate than myself and have been here in Spain for 4 years now, maybe it's because I Care ????


Perhaps we misunderstood - making such a statement about the qualifications certainly led me to think that you were offering nusring services.


Just to be clear though, in case I've misunderstood something else - you're offering your services for free?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Committed2u said:


> Also where does it mention that I am going to work as a Qualified Nurse ? I am simply offering to help and assist people less fortunate than myself and have been here in Spain for 4 years now, maybe it's because I Care ????


It didn't but it was implicit...... regardless of any "dues" you have paid to be on the nursing register in the U.K. Or to the RCN, however to remain as a U.K. Registered nurse, as a nurse manager, as I was too , you should also know that

Revalidation: Practice hours | The Nursing and Midwifery Council



> Nurse	450 practice hours required


.


> Or. If you have practised for fewer than the required number of hours in the three year period since your registration was last renewed or you joined the register, then you must successfully complete an appropriate return to practice programme approved by the NMC before the date of your application for renewal of registration.


I may sound pedantic but either your a qualified registered nurse on the current register... or you are a person, with experience as a qualified nurse, offering help to those who need it. You clearly stated you are a registered nurse, if you are on the nursing register then great. 


It's nothing to do with caring, which I commend its about ensuring you are not misleading potential clients. 

As an ex- manager in the NHS you, like me, are very aware of the precarious situation people who practice in the medical profession are in if errors are made, it's important that those who use the services of ex professionals are totally aware that they are just that, Ex professionals.


----------



## Committed2u (Jul 7, 2017)

Just for your information that's why I go back to the uk regularly to qualify for my 450 hrs Clinical Practice, of which to date and I'm due back in September I have accrued 486 hours working as a Bank Nurse, Yes I am on the Register ? Even I would not be daft enough to work if I was no longer on the Register. 

I'm offering Care to those less fortunate than myself and in reply to Xabiachica yes the work is Free of Charge, merely wanted to help ? Maybe others might like to do the same. We could make a great Team !


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Committed2u said:


> Just for your information that's why I go back to the uk regularly to qualify for my 450 hrs Clinical Practice, of which to date and I'm due back in September I have accrued 486 hours working as a Bank Nurse, Yes I am on the Register ? Even I would not be daft enough to work if I was no longer on the Register.
> 
> I'm offering Care to those less fortunate than myself and in reply to Xabiachica yes the work is Free of Charge, merely wanted to help ? Maybe others might like to do the same. We could make a great Team !


That's great..... and as for being daft not working on the register... many do... 



So if I came across as sharp, I apologize, that's because too many people have, in the past proclaimed nursing qualifications, when it was clear they haven't.

It's great you want to share your skills with those less fortunate and I wish you luck. I would like to do the same, however I'm no longer on the register and have no desire to go back to the NHS treadmill, therefore my knowledge and skills are now three years behind, and if a weeks a long time in politics then three years is a life time in the medical profession


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Committed2u said:


> Just for your information that's why I go back to the uk regularly to qualify for my 450 hrs Clinical Practice, of which to date and I'm due back in September I have accrued 486 hours working as a Bank Nurse, Yes I am on the Register ? Even I would not be daft enough to work if I was no longer on the Register.
> 
> I'm offering Care to those less fortunate than myself and in reply to Xabiachica yes the work is Free of Charge, merely wanted to help ? Maybe others might like to do the same. We could make a great Team !


Good news all round then


----------

